# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Cuisine : mashed potatoes for every taste

## Maciamo

Mashed potatoes are part and parcel of (northern) European cuisine, and especially so in Britain, Ireland, the Benelux and Germany. 

The traditional way of making mashed potatoes includes eggs and milk. However, the variety of recipes with additional ingredients for this simple side dish has increased tremendously in the late 20th century. Here are a few common kinds of mashed potatoes in Belgium :

- parmesan mashed potatoes
- olive oil mashed potatoes
- butter mashed potatoes
- chive mashed potatoes
- spinach mashed potatoes
- carrot mashed potatoes
- mushroom & chive mashed potatoes
- tomato & bacon/chorizo mashed potatoes


What recipe is common in your country or region. Which one do you like the best ?

----------


## Mycernius

I like it with cream and butter. Even better mash sweet potato with cream and butter:homer:

----------


## misa.j

I make mine with butter, sea salt, oregano or dill, ground black pepper and roasted garlic in olive oil. Yum!

When I get new potatoes that have thin and soft skin, I make them with the skin on which gives a nice texture.

----------


## Ma Cherie

Butter mashed potatoes. Sometimes I eat chive mashed potatoes, but butter is more common where I live.

----------


## Minty

We don't really eat mashed potatoes; we eat baked potatoes with cream and butter, boiled potatoes with raclettes (sp?), and potato chips with mayo or mussels. :Blush:

----------

